# Raptors @ Knicks, April 12th



## Turkish Delight

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors (31-46) @ New York Knicks (30-46)
April 12th, 2005, 7:30 PM EST
TSN*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, AARON" TITLE="WILLIAMS, AARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/WILLIAMS, AARON.jpg"> 
*Rafer Alston Morris Peterson Jalen Rose Chris Bosh Aaron Williams*


<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MARBURY, STEPHON" TITLE="MARBURY, STEPHON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/MARBURY, STEPHON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" TITLE="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/CRAWFORD, JAMAL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, MALIK" TITLE="ROSE, MALIK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/spurs/ROSE, MALIK.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" TITLE="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/SWEETNEY, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KURT" TITLE="THOMAS, KURT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, KURT.jpg">
*Stephon Marbury Jamal Crawford Malik Rose Mike Sweetney Kurt Thomas *</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams have been out of the playoff picture for awhile.
Who will get the higher pick?


----------



## Magus Relmyn

This is the pre-game to VC's return to the place that started it all for him... make it a good one, Raps!


----------



## madman

hopefully we lose so the win vs New Jersey, cancells this out


----------



## speedythief

Is that the lineup New York is running these days? Yuck.

KT and Bosh train together in Texas in the offseason. Thomas usually burns us. Hopefully Bosh can break out of his shooting slump and get some nice numbers for himself in a loss.

Should be interesting to see Skip back at MSG. Last time he was benched for playing out of control. Hopefully that's water under the bridge and he can show the hometown crowd that he's NBA starter material these days.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

We NEED to lose this one. 

Raps 98
Knicks 102


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> hopefully we lose so the win vs New Jersey, cancells this out


A loss for New Jersey hurts us as much as a win vs. New York.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Is that the lineup New York is running these days? Yuck.


Now you can see why they've dropped down the standings like a rock.

Tim Thomas who would usually play the three missed their last game because he had patella tendinitis. I'm not sure if he'll be back, so I put the same starting lineup as they had against the Pacers last night.
It looks like they're trying to compensate for their lack of size by putting Rose at the 3. 

Bosh should have a field day, he can take Kurt and Sweets easily off the dribble.


----------



## Petey

Knicks had some big games verus the Pacers... no clue why they wanted to win that game, but if you want to lose it might not be impossible.



Anima said:


> Who would you guys choose as the player of the game?
> 
> Steph- 17 points and 19 assists.
> Crawford- 32, 5, and 5.
> KT- 15 and 12 plus the shot that sent the game to OT
> Sweetney- 20 points, 9 boards, and the game winning tip in at the buzzer.


Come on, those are some crazy stat lines.

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Joe Camel said:


> Come on, those are some crazy stat lines.
> 
> -Joe C.





> Rose 26 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists.
> Rafer Alston 20 points, 6 rebounds, 9 assists.
> Chris Bosh 18 points, 13 rebounds, 2 blocks.
> Morris Peterson 9 points, 12 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks.


Tonight's game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

No defense whatsoever.
108 - 102 Knicks

Nash.


----------



## Q8i

No Defence In This Game. I Want Skip To Ma Lou To Have A Good Game At MSG, The Last Time They Played There He Had 2 Points...

I Wanna See Omar Cook & Skip To Ma Lou In The 2nd Quarter [I Hope Mitchel Puts Em On In The Sametime]


----------



## trick

thoughts on stephon marbury?

personally, i love him


----------



## Rhubarb

103 - 99 Knicks

Mo Pete and Jalen to hopefully burn them


----------



## Kunlun

105-99 Raptors win.

Allen Iverson leading the night in assists.


----------



## Petey

Link 

Knicks favored by 5.5 tonight.

-Joe C.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I really do not want the Raps to win this game.


----------



## Hakeem

Knicks 104
Raptors 99
Nash with the assists.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> I really do not want the Raps to win this game.


You said it.
I don't think they will. Knicks are flying high after that big overtime win against Indiana.


----------



## Numbed One

Turkish Delight said:


> <center>
> 
> *Toronto Raptors (31-46) @ New York Knicks (30-56)
> April 12th, 2005, 7:30 PM EST
> TSN*</center>


Wow, 56 losses, thats pretty rough.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Numbed One said:


> Wow, 56 losses, thats pretty rough.


Woops.
46 losses, not 56.
My mistake.


----------



## Numbed One

Turkish Delight said:


> Woops.
> 46 losses, not 56.
> My mistake.


Yeah, its no biggy, just an excuse for an easy +1. Kinda like this.

But seriously, this should be a close, high scoring game.

Plus I always look forward to seeing JYD. I miss the guy.


----------



## Marshall_42

Raptors 104
Knicks 96

Nash leads the night in assists.


----------



## ansoncarter

Knicks 13
Raptors 5

alson is player of the game with 4 pts


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Both teams have been out of the playoff picture for awhile.
> Who will get the higher pick?


I'd say the Knicks. They are so good at losing they probably wont win another game this season.


----------



## Anima

Raptors- 104
Knicks- 98


----------



## Anima

trick said:


> thoughts on stephon marbury?
> 
> personally, i love him


Did you see the Knicks/Pacers game? Steph had 19 dimes on some great passing.


----------



## Anima

Joe Camel said:


> Knicks had some big games verus the Pacers... no clue why they wanted to win that game.
> 
> 
> -Joe C.



Cause it's the Pacers and Reggie Miller?


----------



## Anima

Kunlun said:


> 105-99 Raptors win.
> 
> Allen Iverson leading the night in assists.


A.I. was traded to the Knicks? 

Seriously, I think Nash will get the most assists.


----------



## TRON

Seeing how everyone wants the Raps to lose this one and win the next (NJ), I figure the Raps will do the exact opposite 

I have a feeling this will be an ugly game from start to finish. Sam Mitchell better get Omar Cook some playing time...right now that is the only aspect of the Raptors that I am intrigued with (apart from their lotto standings)


----------



## Premier

I think the Knicks will win. They just came off a close game against a very good Indiana Pacers team and I think they are hungry for another win.

Knicks -102
Raptors - 95

Once again, I cannot bet against Steve Nash. He will get the most assists.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr.

Raptors must lose tonight and Friday.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Raptors 95 Knicks 93
Assists: Steve Nash


----------



## madman

knicks 115
raps 111


----------



## speedythief

Raptors 101
Knicks 97
Assists Parker


----------



## vi3t_boi11

100-85 Raps Iverson will lead in assist


----------



## JS03

Raptors 92
Knicks 88
Steve Nash


----------



## Pejavlade

Raptors 101
Knicks 94

Rafer 24pts 5reb 8asts 4stl


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh passes to Eric Williams and make the shot.
4-2 Knicks


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

Eric Williams gets the layup to go, with a lot of contact.
4-2 Knicks.


----------



## Petey

Sweetney starting off well 2 baskets, 4 points.

Knicks up 4-2.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

MSG is really quite right now.
Rafer misses the three.
Raptors get the ball back, and Eric Williams barries the open jumper.
4-4.


----------



## JS03

Jalen to Eric Williams and Makes the J.
4 all


----------



## JS03

MoPete dribbles in, fades away and drills the shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

Rafer Alston turns the ball over, but nice job by Eric Williams of getting NY to commit the charge.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Petey

Tim Thomas with 2 fouls in 3 minutes, impressive for a swing man. Peterson hits a jumper to tie the game at 4.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

Sweetney with the offensive rebound, but misses the open layup.
6-4 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Bosh posts up, Passes to mopete, and makes makes the three ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

Mo Pete nails the three ball, he's been playing well. 
Raptors on a 9-0 run.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

Jalen Rose gets it to go. 
Raptors up 16-11, shooting very well so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

Crawford gets the jumper to go.
By the way, has anyone seen Tim Thomas in that Bonafide Hustler video?
11-8 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Timeout.
11-10 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: April 15th- Vinces Return- no bad posts*

Sweetney gets another offensive rebound due to miscommunication by the Raptors defense, but he can't get the lay up to go.


----------



## Petey

Wow, the Knicks are 5-15 to start the game.

And they are picking up fouls like there is no tomorrow.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Pass to Chris Bosh... errr
MoPete shooting 2-2 with five points


----------



## JS03

Raptors with 5 turnovers in the quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eric Williams loses control of the ball, and it goes out of bounds.
5 turnovers for the Raptors already.


----------



## Petey

After the TO, Eric Williams comes out, hits a jumper, Sweetney misses and Williams w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Raptors with 5 turnovers in the quarter.


Oh yeah I forgot.
You have TSN right? 
Hope to see you continue.


----------



## JS03

13-14 knicks.
E Will shooting 3-4 with six points.


----------



## Petey

Sweetney coverts on the layup, creditting Marbury w/ the assist, they have played well together the last few games, lets see how long it can last.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh yeah I forgot.
> You have TSN right?
> Hope to see you continue.


yeah, I have TSN..


----------



## JS03

Nice move by Jalen going in and making the basket


----------



## Petey

Malik Rose in for Tim Thomas. Knicks up 1, 14-13, after back to back turnovers...

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with a great move and also makes the basket.


----------



## Petey

Bosh hits, Raptors up 3. Fouls Sweetney, Bosh's 1st.

Araujo comes in.

Sweetney hits both.

Raptors up 1.

-Petey


----------



## madman

Hey my cousin JYD is in the game


----------



## JS03

Malik Rose spilts the D makes the basket.
MoPete makes a bad pass. turnover.


----------



## madman

Late wistle there by the refs :curse:

We are playing a pretty bad game, we need to step it up


----------



## JS03

Skip makes 1of2 free throws.
End of 1st Q


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sorry about that, I forgot I had to pick up my dad from the subway.
New York up 22-20 at the end of the 1st.


----------



## madman

End of the 1st 22-20 Knicks, lets hope we keep it close but end up losing


----------



## JS03

wow.. This is one slow boring game.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> End of the 1st 22-20 Knicks, lets hope we keep it close but end up losing


yep. good strategy.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> wow.. This is one slow boring game.


Maybe it'll be the second game where we don't allow 100 points.
Both those games Eric Williams has started.
Coincidence?
I think not.
:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sweetney with 10 points in the first quarter.
He's been taken advantage of our weak frontcourt so far.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Sweetney with 10 points in the first quarter.
> He's been taken advantage of our weak frontcourt so far.


well lets see how he does vs Hoffa. They have the same type of body and he cant move players around


----------



## Petey

Rose with his 3rd foul already?

And an offensive?

Was it questionable?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

A Hoffa sighting?
Goodie.
Knicks up 24-20.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete gets fouled, and he hits them both.
24-22 Knicks.
Peterson with 7 points.


----------



## madman

Eric Williams is hurt, perhaps his last game as a raptor?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow Eric Williams got injured?
I missed it.
Hopefully he'll be all right.


----------



## madman

I'll be back im going to eat


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Hey my cousin JYD is in the game


I almost forgot.
Get me an autograph.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Leo Rautins: Are the Raptors a jump shooting team? Yes


You are hilarious Leo.
:biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow Eric Williams got injured?
> I missed it.
> Hopefully he'll be all right.


How did it happen?

Anyone since Turkish Delight is blind?

-Petey


----------



## JS03

JRose with a long J and misses it..


----------



## JS03

Timeout Raptors.
22-30 Knicks.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner with a steal. 
Cb4 makes the basket and1.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the lay in, count it and a foul.
Nice heads up play by CB4.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Maurice Taylor with the turn around, gets it to go.
32-27 Knicks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> How did it happen?
> 
> Anyone since Turkish Delight is blind?
> 
> -Petey


I was picking my dad up, thank you very much.
Knicks up 34-27.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Maurice Taylor gets the jumper to go. 
He's heating up.


----------



## JS03

CB4 got stipped.. Jyd with the layup the other end


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner doesn't give up on the play and gets it to go.
He needs to get more involved.


----------



## JS03

JYD...Nice move...8 points for him...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams are heating up now, they can both score and they're proving it.
40-31 Knicks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

JYD with 8 points already, he's looked like the JYD of old. 
Those were good times.


----------



## JS03

10 turnovers for the Raptors..
turnovers have been a big problem for the raps this year.,,,


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> JYD with 8 points already, he's looked like the JYD of old.
> Those were good times.


yep.. the good old days..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Our "Zoo Crew" has cooled off considerably of late. Donyell's injury has definately taken its toll on our second unit.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Taylor has really been heating up.
They are just killing Toronto in the paint right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer misses the layup, could have been a foul.
Mo Taylor gets the bucket on the other end.
44-33 Knicks.


----------



## JS03

Milt Palacio with the basket.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Knicks are shooting 51%, they've made their last 8 shots in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marbury has yet to score in this game, but he's doing a great job of getting everyone else involved.


----------



## JS03

thomas with a three
35-49 Knickerbockers


----------



## Turkish Delight

Tim Thomas hits a three.
49-35 Knicks, they can't miss a shot right now.


----------



## JS03

With this lose.. we will be tied 7th last place.. Yes..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Taylor has dominated out there tonight.
He has 14 points on 7/8 shooting off the bench.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Taylor has dominated out there tonight.
> He has 14 points on 7/8 shooting off the bench.


wow... new raptor killer.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> With this lose.. we will be tied 7th last place.. Yes..


Yep.
Hopefully we can make this a close game at least.


----------



## JS03

Turnover Raptors. number 12


----------



## Turkish Delight

Knicks up 53-35. 
This is a blowout.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have 12 turnover sin this game, and the Knicks have totally taken advantage of that.


----------



## JS03

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Turnover Raptors. number 12


oops.. now it's 12..
Raptors are missing everything.


----------



## Petey

Knicks have outscored the Raptors 31-15 in the 2nd with 36 seconds to play?

What is going on?

-Petey


----------



## JS03

This is not fun to watch...
I wish the Bluejays game was live tonight...


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Bosh wit a three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh showing some range. 
54-38 at the end of the 1st half.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with a three...Nice shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Bosh wit a three


It looked kind of ugly, but it went in, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Knicks have been scoring at will tonight.
Eric Williams didn't play in the second quarter because he got injured, do you guys think that has anything to do with NY's offensive outburst?


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

My man Bosh hitting the three :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm hoping we lose this game, so we can get a higher draft pick, and possibly get the 7th round pick, or possibily even the 6 or 5th round pick.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> The Knicks have been scoring at will tonight.
> Eric Williams didn't play in the second quarter because he got injured, do you guys think that has anything to do with NY's offensive outburst?


Nope.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Alston is 0-6 havin another bad game at the garden


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> My man Bosh hitting the three :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm hoping we lose this game, so we can get a higher draft pick, and possibly get the 7th round pick, or possibily even the 6 or 5th round pick.


The highest pick we can get is probably 7th overall right now.
I highly doubt that the Bucks will end up passing with so little games left.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sweetney dominated the Raptors in the 1st quarter, and in the second quarter it was all Mo Taylor and Jerome Williams.


----------



## madman

wow the score is ugly not at all what i was hoping for. Hopefully this motivates them to play harder vs NJ


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Alston is 0-6 havin another bad game at the garden


Yeah, that's one of the main reasons why we're losing by so much.
He's such an important part of this team.
Hopefully we'll see some of Omar Cook in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> wow the score is ugly not at all what i was hoping for. Hopefully this motivates them to play harder vs NJ


I sure hope so.
I really want to win that game.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> wow the score is ugly not at all what i was hoping for. Hopefully this motivates them to play harder vs NJ


It better motivate them. That would suck to lose against NJ.


----------



## Petey

Turkish Delight said:


> It looked kind of ugly, but it went in, and that's all that really matters.


Bosh with a 3 to end the half? Imagine him adding that as something he could be relied on to do that game to game next year...

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah, that's one of the main reasons why we're losing by so much.
> He's such an important part of this team.
> Hopefully we'll see some of Omar Cook in the 2nd half.


Yeah.. I'd like to see Omar out on the court also..


----------



## speedythief

Looked good in the first quarter. Putting in the reserves in the second didn't help much.

What was Sam thinking starting E-Will against Sweets? Doesn't take much basketball know-how to look at that matchup and predict the outcome. Hoffa gets no respect.

Think we'll see Cook tonight if everything keeps going the way it's going?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Bosh with a 3 to end the half? Imagine him adding that as something he could be relied on to do that game to game next year...
> 
> -Petey


Yeah he's actually a pretty decent 3PT shooter. Last year he was 5/14 from beyond the arc, but we just don't need him to take that shot though. There are too many players on our team that rely on it already.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Think we'll see Cook tonight if everything keeps going the way it's going?


I really hope so. Alston has struggled so far, but who knows, he can get it going pretty quickly.


----------



## speedythief

Petey said:


> Bosh with a 3 to end the half? Imagine him adding that as something he could be relied on to do that game to game next year...
> 
> -Petey


I think he was a 40%+ three-point shooter in college. It's something he has in his back pocket. With Marshall gone I'd like to see him break it out once or twice a game.

If Bosh adds a reliable three-point shot to his game he suddenly becomes one of the best shooting big men in the League.


----------



## JS03

I'd like to see Lamond Murray play in the second half... he seems bored.


----------



## JS03

speedythief said:


> I think he was a 40%+ three-point shooter in college. It's something he has in his back pocket. With Marshall gone I'd like to see him break it out once or twice a game.
> 
> If Bosh adds a reliable three-point shot to his game he suddenly becomes one of the best shooting big men in the League.


CB4 would be one heck of a player if he started shooting threes.
I think he should practice 3's in the offseason.


----------



## madman

Please Sam, i am begging you please let hoffa play in the 2nd half


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors had 7 assists in the first half, while the Knicks had 15. 
Something that definately needs to change in the 2nd half.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> CB4 would be one heck of a player if he started shooting threes.
> I think he should practice 3's in the offseason.


I dont, he should try to do that till he has a back to the basket game first and is a force downlow


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice to see Jim Todd praising Eric Williams. I was kind of reluctant of seeing him out there tonight against Sweetney, but he hustled and didn't take any plays off. 
Hopefully this is a sign of things to come. We could really use him next season.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

We need to see more of Omar, Sow, and Hoffa in the second. I agree with speddy in that what was Sam thinking starting Eric Williams to match up against Sweetney? The Knicks definetly realized that too.

And as for Bosh shooting more threes, or adding that to his game.. no thanks. I have enough problems with the shooters we have now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> I dont, he should try to do that till he has a back to the basket game first and is a force downlow


Yeah I agree. 
He needs to be more dominant inside first, before he starts to rely a lot on his outside game.


----------



## madman

Nice move by jalen hopefully he can continue it and we might be able to make the lead shorter


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marbury with 0 points but 8 assists in the first half. He had like 17 assists against the Pacers the other night didn't he? 
This guy's been on fire.


----------



## Petey

Rose starts off hitting a layup to start the half, foul on Tim Thomas... 

54-40, Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose sends it to Alston, who misses the open three. 
He's 0/7 tonight, and 1/16 this season in MSG.


----------



## madman

Matchup of tanks downlow with Hoffa and sweetney. They remind me alot of each other


----------



## Petey

Rose hits the FT, Sweetney turns the ball over, Alston misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa with 2 fouls in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Petey

Araujo with his 1st personal. Thomas miss, Sweetney with an offensive board, and Araujo fouls again.

Sweetney hits the first, and second.

Knicks up 56-41.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Knicks up 56-41 with 10:08 left in the 2nd.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Leo Rautins currently talking about how hard Hoffa has to work this off-season.
Not a lot of optimism surrounding the kid.


----------



## madman

Nice shot by MO he has been really good at that recently


----------



## JS03

MoPete. And1...... Nice..

*cough* join club *cough*


----------



## Petey

Bosh misses a 4 ft jumper, Kurt Thomas with the rebound, foul by Peterson, his 1st.

Marbury turns it over, 10 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Yes, Peterson makes another wild shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

What a shot by Mo Pete, he was on one leg, plus the foul.
We see at least one of those circus shots from him every game.


----------



## madman

Dont look now but we are down 10


----------



## JS03

Raptors are right back in this.... this will be interesting..


----------



## DwyaneWade

here come the ----------- raps!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhh :banana:

please do NOT mask curses, especially ones this foul. thanks. speedy.


----------



## madman

Great feed and finsish


----------



## Petey

Morris Peterson hits on a 6 ft runner. Fouled by Thomas, his 4th, and hits.

Bosh with a Bucket off a steal and outlet by Rafer.

56-48, Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with the alley oop to Bosh who lays it in softly.
I knew we could make it close.
Raptors down by 8 now.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Rose wit an alley to Bosh, Raps are only down by 8


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Damnit! Raps are coming back!


----------



## JS03

OT: Make sure to post in the Jays thread.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 16 points with almost 9 minutes still left in the 3rd.
Hopefully he can continue to get the ball.


----------



## JS03

Nice Swat by CB4.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nice block, number 106 of the season. 
He's been a beast on the defensive end the last few games.


----------



## madman

Great block by bosh, he has been blocking a lot more in recent games, if he could be a constant shot blocker :drool:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on the fast break, Alston dishes it to Hoffa who lays it in.
Maybe that can boost his confidence?


----------



## JS03

omg... 14-2 run for the raps..


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Knicks with two straight turnovers, and the Raptors have taken advantage.
56-52 Knicks.


----------



## madman

Perfect exactly what i was hoping, they come out strong build their confidence and now let's see if they lose


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston please stop shooting.
He's 0/8 now.


----------



## JS03

Rafer with another miss.... disappointing


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sweetney with an obvious loose ball foul, he just tried throwing Hoffa away.


----------



## JS03

Alright Mo.... nice try going for the steal..


----------



## madman

Another great quote by Chuck

"and now mopete wants to be the new PA for the knicks" :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors may not be winning a lot of games, but these are sure fun to watch.
Lots of points = Lots of excitement


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Sweetney with an obvious loose ball foul, he just tried throwing Hoffa away.


which is hard to do


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Alright Mo.... nice try going for the steal..


Mo Pete has been all over the place. He hasn't taken a play off in this game.
He's been our best player in the last week or two.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

The Knicks score like 2 pts this quarter


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> The Knicks score like 2 pts this quarter


Wait until Mo Taylor and JYD get back in the game.
We're going to actually try to defend them this time.


----------



## Petey

14-4 run for the Raptors, Sweetney with the foul on Araujo.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

CB4 with the layin AND1....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh sprints like a deer, lays it in, plus the foul.
Raptors are back in it.


----------



## madman

Great move by Bosh he is putting a show on in the Gardens!!!! You know what screw the lottery lets go for the win


----------



## JS03

Only a 2 point game now..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> The Raptors may not be winning a lot of games, but these are sure fun to watch.
> Lots of points = Lots of excitement


I'd rather see our team play some defense though.. 

Tie Game :curse:


----------



## madman

Hoffa playing some great D and Skip with the layin... LETS GO RAPTORS!!!


----------



## JS03

Tie Game....aww snap..

Nice move by Rafer though.


----------



## Petey

Misses the 1st, hits the 2nd. Rafer board, passes to Bosh for the Assist.

17-4, Raptors down 3.

Wow.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston lays it in, tie ball game.
The Knicks haven't been playing with any energy in the 2nd half.
They need to get Mo Taylor and Jerome Williams back in the game, they played very well in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Petey

Alston hits again, tied up at 58, what a run.

Knicks Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Tied at 58.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with a 20-4 run.
Hoffa has played quite well in this 2nd half, he's been hustling on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 19 points already, I'd love to see him get to the 30 point mark tonight.


----------



## JS03

Bosh with the one handed shot and raptors with the lead.


----------



## madman

Bosh with the jumper he is on fire tonight


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nifty lay in.
He has 21.
Raptors take the lead.


----------



## madman

HOFFA!!! What a pass


----------



## JS03

Hooooffffa.. With the basket and1...


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Hoffa wit a layin n a foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafael Araujo with the lay in, plus the foul.
He's had a good 3rd quarter.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Can someone tell me why Hoffa hasn't played the past few games? It's not like he ever stops working..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa leading the Raptors bench with 7 points.
He's been benched by Sam Mitchell for a few games, but looks like it's helped him.


----------



## JS03

Knicks have been quiet in the Q... very lucky for the raps.


----------



## madman

Chris is great i love how much range he has with his shots


----------



## Turkish Delight

63 a peice with 2:52 to go in the 3rd quarter.
Two lottery teams battling right now.


----------



## Petey

Pape Sow in for Rafael Araujo? Imagine having to say that as a broadcaster.

Raptors Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## madman

Rafer is going for another triple double watch 3 points 6 rebounds 6 assists


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chuck again talking about Bosh's tears against the Bulls when the Raptors were officially eliminated from the playoffs. 
Great to see that we're not the only ones that took notice of that.


----------



## JS03

MoPEte with three ball. 66-63 raps


----------



## madman

MO with a 3, he has been onfire the last few games (and some of them were on the road )


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson hits from beyond the arc.
He has 13 points.
Raptors up 66-63.


----------



## Petey

Morris Peterson made 24 ft three point jumper. Assisted by Rafer Alston.

Pape Sow Shooting Foul. His 2nd Personal Foul.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marbury does a good job of getting Pape Sow to commit a foul.
That was a veteran move.
He's going to need to step up if he wants the Knicks to win this one.


----------



## JS03

Marbury with the three.
Knicks with the lead.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marbury with a deep three, and he hits.
He's been heating up, he has 10 points now.


----------



## madman

bad shot there for Jalen( i think it was)


----------



## JS03

With with the 2ball.
Tie Game once again.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with the jumper, and he hits.
He also has 13 points.
Tied at 68 with just over a minute left in the 3rd.


----------



## madman

Rejected by SOW


----------



## Petey

Marbury hits 2 free throws, and then a 3 pointer, Rose responds, game tied at 68 with a minute to play in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen misses the jumper, that looked like a foul.
Bosh with the block on Kurt Thomas.
His second swat of the game.


----------



## JS03

A stuff for Chris Bosh. 2nd of the game.


----------



## madman

nice move by rafer going inside, i would like to see him dish the ball but he goes to the line for 2 which is good


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is why I love watching Raptors games on TSN.
Not only does Juzt_SicK03 get to contribute, but we get to hear Leo Rautins as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors were losing by 16 heading into the 3rd quarter, and they now have the lead.


----------



## JS03

70-68 Raptors end of 3rd Q


----------



## JS03

Raptors played a pretty solid quarter. hopefully they can continue through the 4th.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Raptors played a pretty solid quarter. hopefully they can continue through the 4th.


yup that has been the achiellies heel of the raptors over the last few games


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors outscored the Knicks by 18 in the 3rd quarter.
Stephon Marbury has been heating up though, the Raptors are going to have to make sure he doesn't explode down the stretch.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

Oh my gawsh! Why do the Raps always disappoint me  When I want them to win they lose, and when I want them to lose they win  I want a higher pick


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was a brilliant 3rd quarter by the Raptors. 
Hopefully they can continue to keep the pressure up in this 4th quarter.


----------



## madman

great rebound by sow


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh misses the open look.
He's 8/16.
He needs to keep getting the ball, he's had a good game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Malik Rose hits, he has 8 points off the bench.
70-70.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer Alston with 5 points, 7 rebounds and 7 assists.
He's only 1/10 from the field, but he's been contributing in other ways in this game.


----------



## madman

Rafer has had a good game other then his shooting


----------



## madman

Wow Chris with a stepback, i think we have seen everything from him tonight


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with a shot and makes it. tie game 72 all


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh with the silky smooth jumper, and he gets it to go.
He has 23 now points now.
Tied at 72.


----------



## JS03

Marbury with the tray
Raptors72
Knicks75


----------



## Turkish Delight

Morris Peterson gets the rainbow to drop.
Raptors down 75-74.


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a 2ball
Knicks with a one point lead


----------



## Turkish Delight

Stephon Marbury has been heating up in the 2nd half, the Knicks will depend on him down the stretch.
75-74 Knicks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I love how TSN is hyping up Friday's game so much.
It's going to be fun to watch, that's for sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Stephon Marbury with another 3.
Jalen Rose gets fouled, and goes to the line.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> I love how TSN is hyping up Friday's game so much.
> It's going to be fun to watch, that's for sure.


hehehe... This game will be awesome..


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Marbury wit another three


----------



## madman

yeah i agree with Leo, i am going to be a bit scarred at the ACC friday if things get out of hand


----------



## Turkish Delight

There are 11 people viewing this game thread.
Come on guys get involved!
78-75 Knicks.


----------



## JS03

err...milt... great d but.....pass it..


----------



## madman

Terrible move by Milt, although he was doing what he does best


----------



## Magus Relmyn

Turkish Delight said:


> I love how TSN is hyping up Friday's game so much.
> It's going to be fun to watch, that's for sure.


Yeah, no doubt. The Raptors won't be playing any 7-game series come two weeks from now, but the Nets-Raps game will be like a mini-playoff game of sorts for both teams. We can win and REALLY hurt the Nets' playoff chances and show Vince something, or we can lose, and allow the Nets to get closer to the postseason.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

How is that an offensive foul??


----------



## JS03

Offensive foul on Jalen Rose...
Knicks ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Offensive foul on Jalen Rose.
That was a phantom call.
You can call that every single time a player goes down the court.
Bad call.


----------



## JS03

Taylor with the shot and the foul...


----------



## madman

Wow Mo taylor with a sick move, too bad it came against us


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Taylor lays it in, plus the foul.
He has 17 points off the bench in this game.


----------



## macro6

You can always count on Rose and Rafer to lose us the game... go knicks!


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors made a great run in this game, but they're down by 7 again.
I guess they are just teasing us right now.
We don't even want them to win tonight, so as long as they stay competitive, we're happy.. 
Aren't we?


----------



## madman

Great to see Jermaine Jackson playing, i loved how he played here


----------



## madman

MO makes that shot everyother game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson with a huge three with 1 on the shot clock.
82-78 Knicks.


----------



## JS03

SICK.... MoPete with a incredible shot...
*cough* join club *cough*


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Peterson wit a three, he always seem to make one wit the clock tickin down


----------



## JS03

Rafer with a tray. 
81-85 Knicks


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marbury with a huge three.
Alston comes down the floor and hits a three of his own.


----------



## madman

Good shot by rafer i wouldnt have told him to take it but hey it goes in


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Marbury is on fire this quarter he's killin us


----------



## Turkish Delight

I just can't stress this enough.
Mo Pete has kept a consistant effort out on the court in the last couple of weeks, even though we've bene eliminated from the playoffs.
Great to see.


----------



## madman

Rafer playing some good ball in his hometown, lets see if he can get the 3-2


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Alston wit back to back threes


----------



## JS03

Rafer alston with another three..
84-85 knicks


----------



## JS03

Rose with the basket
Raps with the lead.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with yet another big three. 
The Knicks turn it over, and Rose hits the jumper.
Raptors up 86-85.
This has been a very entertaining game thus far.


----------



## madman

Jalen! Captn Crunch


----------



## madman

BIG REBOUND by bosh and Rose hits GREAT GAME!!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

what the ****!! stop it raptors!!


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with the 3Ball!!!!
Raps extending the lead


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose from beyond the arc.
He's on fire.
Raptors on a 11-0 run.
Raptors up 89-85.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Rose wit a three, Raps lead 89-85, exciting game


----------



## Turkish Delight

What a game.
Weren't the Raptors down 7 points just a minute ago?


----------



## macro6

godammit!

damn rose and rafer


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Rose wit a three, Raps lead 89-85, exciting game


Rose looks pumped out there.
We need to lose this game though!
:biggrin:


----------



## JS03

vigilante said:


> what the ****!! stop it raptors!!


hehehah....
I think raps should win this. It will give more confidence next game against NJ.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

this is pissing me off.. i don't think they need to win this, this game is crucial for draft position, and as much as i want the raps to win the next game, it is too. 

these games mean nothing.. nothing.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Imagine if we lost this game now, even though we're leading late in the 4th.
That would be two back to back games that we'd throw away.
That would even further motivate us to win against the Nets on Friday.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Boston is leadin philly rite now 100-98 wit 32 secs left


----------



## JS03

It's Raining three last few minutes


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> hehehah....
> I think raps should win this. It will give more confidence next game against NJ.



yup let them lose vs boston and celeveland


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose is Captain Crunch, no doubt about it.
Raptors up 89-85.


----------



## JS03

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Boston is leadin philly rite now 100-98 wit 32 secs left


aww man.. go philly


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with nearly a tripple double.
11 points, 8 assists and 7 rebounds.


----------



## JS03

Great block by Rose. 24 sec violation


----------



## madman

Rose with the great D!!!!

Great game for the raps (at least the 2nd half0


----------



## Turkish Delight

ROSE WITH A BLOCK!
Great defense on Rose, with a clutch play on the defensive end.
Raptors ball.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> aww man.. go philly


why???


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a power move, gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.
Raptors up 89-85.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> aww man.. go philly


what are you SAYING man.. we want philly to lose.. dont you want a higher pick!?!

and why raptors why? you decide to play defense now?


----------



## macro6

c'mon knicks..... we cannot win this game!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both Pape Sow, and Hoffa have gotten some big minutes in this game.
Good to see these young guys finally getting some playing time.


----------



## madman

that was a bad foul, he might have fouled him but i think you could make that every play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Doesn't look like Omar Cook is going to end up playing in this game.
Unless we completely meltdown.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

so uh.. we signed omar cook for what reason?


----------



## JS03

93-86 Toronto Raptors.... Raps are pulling away..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer blows by the Knicks defense, and lays it in.
Raptors up 93-85.


----------



## madman

we need this win, coming after 2 emotional loses we need to win to build up our confidence before NJ


----------



## Rhubarb

Turkish Delight said:


> Rafer with nearly a tripple double.
> 11 points, 8 assists and 7 rebounds.


But just 3-14 from the field.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

madman said:


> we need this win, coming after 2 emotional loses we need to win to build up our confidence before NJ


man, who cares about confidence for NJ. we need to lose... there are no real positives in winning right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits both free throws.
He has 27 points.
Raptors up 95-86 with 3:15.


----------



## JS03

Crawford going for a three point play..


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Knicks were winning in the first half because they were constantly bringing the ball inside, and they haven't done much of that in this 2nd half and the Raptors have taken advantage.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Crawford with the bucket, plus the foul.
Raptors up 95-88.


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> man, who cares about confidence for NJ. we need to lose... there are no real positives in winning right now.


i highly doubt any wins are going to make a difference right now, besides if we win this game and vs NJ we can still make up for the wins with 3 games after


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way, at the end of the game, Madman add up all the predictions and see who won?
I have to finish reading The Stone Angel.


----------



## JS03

Raptors shooting were shooting 50%
now 49.3%


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> By the way, at the end of the game, Madman add up all the predictions and see who won?
> I have to finish reading The Stone Angel.


i will but only if i get a free buy-in tomarrow


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> man, who cares about confidence for NJ. we need to lose... there are no real positives in winning right now.


Say the Raptors lose to NJ, and they still don't make the playoffs.
How will you feel?


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with the J..now with 21 points


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with a huge shot right over Jamal Crawford.
Raptors up 97-89.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits both from the line.
He has 29 points in this ball game 
10/10 from the line.


----------



## JS03

Raptors now with a 10 point lead


----------



## macro6

Looks like we're gonna win......


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors have outscored the Knicks by 26 in the 2nd half.


----------



## madman

Rose going to the line, he continues to work


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose going to the line shooting twooo.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> Say the Raptors lose to NJ, and they still don't make the playoffs.
> How will you feel?


I wouldn't really care honestly. It would be nice to win that game, but draft position/knocking out Philly is far more important. 

And if we lose this game, say goodbye to any chance of Gerald Green. Highest pick we can get if we lose this is 8th now.


----------



## Rhubarb

CB4 has been good from the charity stripe.

That's 10 from 10


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris with a nice pass to Pape Sow, who can't get the layup to go.


----------



## JS03

awww. Pape Sow with a miss... It would be great if he got that in.


----------



## madman

Sow getting it on, on the offensive end


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook Sighting.!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors had a horrible 1st half, but they've really bounced back in style.
I know a lot of people won't like this win, because it might hurt our position in the draft, but the Raptors' huge 2nd half cannot be ignored.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook is inserted.
Make us proud!


----------



## Rhubarb

Omar Cook enters the game...


----------



## JS03

good game 
105-93 Raptors.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

booooooooooooooooo :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

105-93 Raptors final.
Huge turnaround in the 2nd half.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Raps WIn!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer almost got a tripple double.
13 points, 9 rebounds and 7 assists.


----------



## madman

Good win for us, i doubt it will have any implications on our pick. Yeah we might have a bit of a less of a % but we have assests that can move that pick down if we really want to. Besides we still can lose some games coming up


----------



## Rhubarb

Mixed feelings about that win...

:banana: or :curse:

A win is a win though, and this team needs something for their efforts tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh with another spectacular performance.
This kid keeps bringing it.
29 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 9/17 from the field, 1/1 from beyond the arc, and 10/10 from the free throw line.


----------



## JS03

Great game for the raptors..well the second half atleast..
Next game vs. NewJersey Nets...
Cya Later


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rhubarb said:


> Mixed feelings about that win...
> 
> :banana: or :curse:


I like your signature Rhubarb.


----------



## JS03

Rep to all who Contributed today... Peace..


----------



## JS03

Rhubarb said:


> Mixed feelings about that win...
> 
> :banana: or :curse:


Same here ohwell..


----------



## macro6

Portland and New York are 2 teams I think are interested in Gerald Green.

Just hope Portland will win lottery and we fall below the knicks, so we can draft Gerald Green!


----------



## rapsfan4life

AHHHHHHHH :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

What a horrific loss, this could have brought us within the range of the 7th pick :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Rep to all who Contributed today... Peace..


Yeah.
Let's get more people to contribute for the Nets game.


----------



## Rhubarb

Turkish Delight said:


> I like your signature Rhubarb.


Unsurprisingly, the kid brought to the table and the Raptors get the W.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Knicks totally broke down in the 2nd half.
They shot 18% from the field in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I hope this serves as further motivation to beat the Nets on Friday.
I want us to win that game, no doubt.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

WHY! We're already eliminated from the playoffs! Eh, atleast this proves that this team has SOME dignaty... Although... WHY! WHY! WHY! I want a higher lottery pick  Philly also seems like they're going to win today


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I got a good feeling about the lottery, after having the 3rd most chance to land the 1st pick in the 2003 draft, the Raps ended up wit the 4th pick, so I say luck will be on the Raps side n they will win the lottery this yr


----------



## Turkish Delight

One of those TSN analysts just said:


> 5 games for Babcock to find out what exactly he got for Vince Carter


:raised_ey


----------



## RickyBlaze

A good win for the Raps, they're showing that they don't want to stink up the rest of the season for lottery purposes... It might be a good thing too, then Babcock won't select another Hoffa with a high pick.

Hoffa and Pape impressed me this game, Pape had a few blocks and looks to be playing a little less aggresivly on D, not too many bad fouls and normal Pape stuff.

Would have liked to see Cook in the offense this game, but I guess he still needs to learn the offensive sets. I think a Rafer/Cook backcourt with Sow/Bosh and Hoffa in front would be a pretty good line-up to see how it works in game scenarios. Feed BOSH!


----------



## DwyaneWade

Turkish Delight said:


> One of those TSN analysts just said:
> 
> 
> :raised_ey



I Dont Get It? whad that mean?


P.S Great win by the Raps, shows we aint givin up' :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> I Dont Get It? whad that mean?
> 
> 
> P.S Great win by the Raps, shows we aint givin up' :biggrin:


One of the Raptors analysts said that going into tonight, Babcock had 5 games left to find out exactly what he got for VC. 
It's going to take more like a couple of years, but thanks for trying O'*Tool*e.


----------



## DwyaneWade

Turkish Delight said:


> One of the Raptors analysts said that going into tonight, Babcock had 5 games left to find out exactly what he got for VC.
> It's going to take more like a couple of years, but thanks for trying O'*Tool*e.



*LOL,* wow,, simply wow,,,,,, nice post ,, just goes to show sportsnet is betta :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> *LOL,* wow,, simply wow,,,,,, nice post ,, just goes to show sportsnet is betta :biggrin:


Yeah I actually like Sportsnet. It's a lot better than TSN nowadays.
What _isn't_ better than TSN?


----------



## speedythief

Nice to play the Knicks and not have to worry about Nazr Mohammed!

The sequence of the game was during the third quarter where the Raptors played remarkable defense and held the Knicks to just 14 points. Everyone pitched-in and we got right back in the game.

I don't mind this win. It's doubtful that New York would stay ahead of us for the rest of the season anyways. They are worse. And they won't be looking for a point guard, either, so that's not a concern. They're probably going to look to get bigger.

I think after the way we lost to Indiana we earned a win like this, and it will probably do us some good in the morale department. Especially with Rafer.

Bosh had a quiet game, eh? Not too often you'll watch someone go for nearly 30/10 and not be the focal point of the game. The difference between the shots he takes and the shots that players like Alston and Crawford take are night and day: the flow of the offense is something that some players swim in while others keep jumping in and out of. It's important to have players who can score easy baskets and keep the game rolling.

Hoffa got some offensive touches today and made good with them. He wasn't rebounding at all out there but he was instrumental in cooling-off Sweets and eventually helping to clear New York completely out of the paint for the second half. Sow then came in and provided more intimidation down low, which was nice to watch. Maybe those to can form a reliable rotation at the five spot next season, along with Bosh.

Anybody notice Mo Taylor shooting 8/10? Yikes. There are some guys in the League that always seem to play well against us. He's one of them. So is Kurt Thomas, normally, but he got virtually no touches on offense tonight, and when he did, he was 0/5. I guess feuding with your point guard doesn't work as a big man.

Big game coming up!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade

lol yeah i know,, For me, the Rankings go like this

1. ESPN
2. The Score
3. Sportsnet
4. Tsn


----------



## speedythief

DwayneWade said:


> *LOL,* wow,, simply wow,,,,,, nice post ,, just goes to show sportsnet is betta :biggrin:


The way you spelled better made me think of the scene in Billy Madison where Sandler is acting-out a fight between a shampoo bottle and a conditioner bottle... "con-dish-ena is bet-ta, I make de hair silky and smooooth!"


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah I actually like Sportsnet. It's a lot better than TSN nowadays.
> What _isn't_ better than TSN?


Um...Global Sports? FSWC?


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I got a good feeling about the lottery, after having the 3rd most chance to land the 1st pick in the 2003 draft, the Raps ended up wit the 4th pick, so I say luck will be on the Raps side n they will win the lottery this yr


I wouldn't bet on it, remember its "Rigged"


----------



## madman

vigilante DQ 
Raps 98
Knicks 102

Turkish Delight DQ
108 - 102 Knicks 

Rhubarb DQ
103 - 99 Knicks 

Kunlun - 6
105-99 Raptors win. 

Hakeem DQ
Knicks 104
Raptors 99 

Marshall_42 - 4
Raptors 104
Knicks 96 

ansoncarter DQ
Knicks 13
Raptors 5 

Anima - 6
Raptors- 104
Knicks- 98

Premier DQ
Knicks -102
Raptors - 95 

PHeNoM Z28 - 10
Raptors 95 Knicks 93 

madman DQ
knicks 115
raps 111 

speedythief - 8
Raptors 101
Knicks 97 

vi3t_boi11 - 13
100-85 Raps 

Juzt_SicK03 - 18
Raptors 92
Knicks 88 

Pejavlade - 5
Raptors 101
Knicks 94 
---------------------------------------------------------

not sure if thats right but w/e


----------



## butr

Not happy with this win. The more toward the bottom the better. Every win cements our stay in mediocrity.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pejavlade wins.
1000 points coming up.
Thanks for calculating the predictions for me, Madman.
I'll be sure to do it next time.


----------



## ansoncarter

what a bloody waste of a season

so long Gerald Green. Hello Franz Vazquez!

Not only do they blow the most important game of the year, they lead fans on with a near double digit defecit. The Raps are such a tease. It's borderline bizarre how spectacularily frustrating this team really is


----------



## butr

ansoncarter said:


> what a bloody waste of a season
> 
> so long Gerald Green. Hello Franz Vazquez!
> 
> Not only do they blow the most important game of the year, they lead fans on with a near double digit defecit. The Raps are such a tease. It's borderline bizarre how spectacularily frustrating this team really is


From what I saw on those videos, Fran is not what I want. (I noted your sarcasm). If we draft him with our pick, or even the Philly one, I'll go on the record now that I'll go berserk.


----------



## speedythief

blowuptheraptors said:


> From what I saw on those videos, Fran is not what I want. (I noted your sarcasm). If we draft him with our pick, or even the Philly one, I'll go on the record now that I'll go berserk.


I don't know what he's doing so high in the mocks right now. I think he's going to be one of those Maciej Lampe players who is projected for the lottery and goes late first or worse. He's not even the best international player at his position, maybe not even top-3.


----------



## butr

speedythief said:


> I don't know what he's doing so high in the mocks right now. I think he's going to be one of those Maciej Lampe players who is projected for the lottery and goes late first or worse. He's not even the best international player at his position, maybe not even top-3.



I agree.


----------



## rapsfan4life

DwayneWade said:


> lol yeah i know,, For me, the Rankings go like this
> 
> 1. ESPN
> 2. The Score
> 3. Sportsnet
> 4. Tsn



LOL, do you have ESPN?? it doesn't exist in canada


----------



## Q8i

rapsfan4life said:


> LOL, do you have ESPN?? it doesn't exist in canada


Yea It Does. I Have NBA League Pass, ESPN2, ESPN, ESPN Classic, TNT Also The Canadian Sports Chans..


----------



## rapsfan4life

Yes i have the pass as well, i mean the actual network ESPN

if it does exist then wow i was not aware


----------



## Q8i

Yea.. I Didn't Except To Get The Actual ESPN Network Too.. But I Got It :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Q8i said:


> Yea It Does. I Have NBA League Pass, ESPN2, ESPN, ESPN Classic, TNT Also The Canadian Sports Chans..


Someone is loaded with cash.


----------



## Q8i

If U Only Live Wit Ur Bro And Both Work. What Do U Expect? HeHeHe

PS: We're Goin Off-Topic :biggrin:


----------



## Marshall_42

Turkish Delight said:


> Pejavlade wins.
> 1000 points coming up.
> Thanks for calculating the predictions for me, Madman.
> I'll be sure to do it next time.


Hey I won, my prediction was closer by 1 point.
I was off by 4pts, Pejavlade was off by 5.


Thanks


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall_42 said:


> Hey I won, my prediction was closer by 1 point.
> I was off by 4pts, Pejavlade was off by 5.
> 
> 
> Thanks


You're right, sorry.
The way Madman layed it out made it a bit confusing. 
Here's your 1000 points.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

i think that the rafer alston of the last 4 games is the one we will see next year.
amazing 4 games...AMAZIN!!

Vs. the knicks he had a "jason kid type of game" with 13,7,9.
broke his career record of 8 rebounds.

he avraged somethin like: 18 ppg, 8 apg and 6 rpg in those games.
he struggled a bit in the game from the floor but he naild the important shots..and in the other games he shot nearly 50%.

after some bad passin games he shows us that he still got it! :cheers: 
:clap: 

he's the man!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm really proud of the way Rafer has played in the last few games. 
A couple of weeks ago he was being selfish and wasn't distributing the ball, but lately he's been sperading the ball around, and for the most part he's been very efficient with his scoring.
Hopefully this is something that we'll see more of next year.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I have to give it to Rafer because he has dished the ball better the last few games. But he still finds a way to jack up shots that aren't in the flow of the game, and is one of the worst defenders on the team. He just lets players blow by him, when he is one of the quickest guys in the league.


----------

